# Origens 60lt



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,

Since I dismounted "Pinheiro Manso", I'm doing several tests with plants and fertilization routine. This scape was mounted in the same soil and with the same conditions of "Pinheiro Manso" and "Moss... moss and more moss!!!". It did pass 10 months with the same soil and the plants like Blyxa japonica, Cryptocoryne brown and Ludwigia brevipes still grow very healthy, even reducing on the quantity of liquid fertilization.

I gave the name "Origens" to this scape because I used the Glossostigma and Blyxa, the same plants that I used on the beginning when I started to do aquascaping. "Origens" means "Return to the beginning" or similar.

Now that I did the introducing... let pass to the pictures that are better than 1.000 words...

Picture with white background: (Click on the picture to zoom)


Picture with black background: (Click on the picture to zoom)


*Setup:*
*Size: *55x35x35 ( long*wide*tall) cm
*Volume: *67L
*Temperature:* 25ºC
*pH:* 6,8

*Lighting: *ELOS E-Lite
*Filter: *Aquaclear 25
*CO2: *SET ECO with EV2000 and Visual
*Substrate: *Elos bottom mineral, Elos Terra zero, Elos Terra natural soil small grain (12L)
*Fertilization:* Elos Fase1, Fase2, Extra1 and K40 by Elos Schedule program
Fase2 on Mon, Wed and Fri 
Fase1 + K40 on Tue and Thur
Extra1 + K40 on Sat
with 5 drops of each product

*Maintenance:* TPA on each 15days of 20%

*Rocks:* Schist
*Wood decoration:* Red Moorwood

*Plants:* Singapore moss (Vesicularia dubyana), Ludwigia brevipes, Blyxa japonica, Cryptocoryne brown, Glossostigma elatinoides and Eleocharis parvula

*Fish:* Otocinclus sp, Boraras maculatus and Iriatherina werneri

*Invertebrate:* Neocaridina heteropoda var. red, Caridina cf. cantonensis 'crystal red' and Neritina natalensis

Further information and development of the layout here: 
FAAO - Aquascaping: 60L Origens

I hope that you like it!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

It's always a pleasure! I love your tanks.


----------



## ReefJones (Feb 23, 2006)

Simple yet still elegant! Nice!
Reef


----------



## pepperonihead (Nov 25, 2004)

Wow. Really beautiful.


----------



## Pinto (Mar 22, 2008)

Wow amazing what few plant can do. AWESOME!!


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

I like the simplicity but for some reason it looks dark and a little ominous. Maybe its the lighting?


----------



## hilikus16 (Nov 5, 2008)

how did you get your blyxa so tall? very nice tank


----------



## richardesc (Aug 13, 2008)

very impressive! an inspiration to every aquascaper.


----------

